# 2WW - painful trapped wind/OHSS



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Guys. on the second week of my 2WW and the last 3 days I have had extremely painful trapped wind, my stoumouch is so swollen I look like I am about 4 months gone (I wish).

Is there anything that I can take/do to releif this? I am due back at work tomorrow and haven't got any clothes that will fit me.


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Lolly

It might be OHSS - maybe you should call your clinic today (if they are open) & ask them if they need to check you out.

In the meantime, just in case, drink loads of water & some Cranberry Juice too if you like it.

Good luck

Sal xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Isn't OHSS just when you are stimming though? Have just phoned the clinic and there is no answer - still not sure what to do.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi lolly,
Aw sorry to hear the pain you're in.
Everytime i have to use Cyclogest i get bad trapped wind and i find that pepermint water helps alot.
You can get it ready mixed from the pharmacy.
I hope this helps you.
Fingers crossed for the end of your 2ww.
Kia.x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

No i had OHSS in my first week of the 2ww. Do you not have an emergency number for your clinic? I had to ring mine on a sunday and was advised to go to hospital.
Please make sure you are drinking plenty of water/cranberry juice. i had to drink 4 litres a day.
Good luck

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Lolly

Kim is right - I had OHSS in the 2nd week of my 2ww but I was absolutely fine when I was stimming...

It may just be trapped wind but if you can get a scan they can check your ovaries to see whether they are swollen.

Try not to panic - even if it is OHSS there's not really a lot they can do about it at this stage but you do need to be monitored to make sure it doesn't get to dangerous levels.

The problem with just turning up at A&E in some hospitals is that they're not familiar with IF treatments - best to try to contact your clinic first if you can.  If it's getting really painful and you don't think you're peeing as much as you should be given how much you are drinking or your pee is dark yellow then maybe you should try NHS Direct / calling your GP's emergency line.

Please let us know how you get on.

Sal xxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your advise, have phoned my clinic and they are going to try and get hold of my consultant, I will give it an hour then call the NHS line, really don't fancy sitting in A & E with all the Sunday league footballers!

But have looked OHSS up on the net and think that it is probably what I have, I was awake in pain most of the night, I vomited this morning then felt better but now feel just as bad, i had trouble putting my shoes on as it is so painful to bend down. Haven't been drinking much fluid etc as I thought this was just whilst you were stimming. Otherwise I might have thought it was OHSS before.

Will let you know how I get on!
Lolly


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Lollyalt,
sorry you've been feeling rough.  You can get OHSS after stims - I got it one day after ET.  My symptoms were just like yours.  The pessaries don't help, but if you've been feeling sick and you're bloated up above your belly to under your diaphragm, then you've probably got OHSS.

As well as drinking lots of water  and making sure you pee at least every 2 hours (to wash out the fluid and the excess hormones) you should eat lots of protein - this really helped me.  Eggs, meat, fish, cheese.  People who get OHSS severely and are hospitalised are given a protein drip, I don't know why it works (not a nurse) but that's why you should eat as much protein as you can.  If you have any trouble breathing go straight to casualty and tell them what you think you have, and insist on a gynae seeing you.  And don't leave it till the middle of the night like I did!

Hope you feel better soon,

Claire xx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi
Have spoken to my clinic, they were not particularly helpful, they said I haven't got OHSS as I only had 10 eggs. Told me to drink lots of water and keep my feet up. Then to call in later on and leave a message to how I am doing. I will have to call them again in the morning and ask that someone sees me ASAP.  Been drinking alot and eating normalling but the swelling seems to be gettin worse.

Will call them again in an hour or so with an update and see what they say then.

Thanks girls


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya

yeah i was sick in the morning but not again. Keep on at them and tell them all the symptoms. If you do have to go to the hospital make sure they know its OHSS and you need to drink plenty. mine wouldnt let me have anything till i had seen the doctor this made me much worse.
Good luck

Love Kim x x x


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi
Theyve precscibed antibiotics which DH is on his way to collect and I have to call them in the morning. ~They think that i've picked up either a urine or an overy infection.


----------



## DelGirl (Oct 2, 2004)

hi lollyalt

I had really bad trapped wind a couple of weeks ago.  Could hardly breathe or stand up.  If I didn't know better I may have thought my time was up it was so bad.  Someone told me to lie down on the bed with my right arm above my head and my left down by my side.  Within a couple of minutes I started to feel better and after about 10 could walk around with no discomfort.  It was really really painful but it soon went


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Lolly you're probably feeling better by now so this is irrelevant - but that's rubbish that you can't overstimulate with only 10 eggs.  I did.  It wasn't serious but it was very uncomfortable and when I went into the ACU they took one look at my stomach and said that was what it was. They also scanned me and my follies were still huge, which confirmed it.  Generally people only get the serious hospitalising version when there's over 20 eggs or something but you can still get a milder but very unpleasant version with fewer than that. did you stimulate very fast?  

However severe pain for me was probably also caused by a cyst bursting - this can happen too, but they wouldn't be able to tell as you can't see it on a scan.

If you've got a urinary infection, drink lots of cranberry juice
And if you're in pain you can take paracetamol, it won't do any damage.
Good luck

Claire x


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi

Not in so much pain anymore, so far today have drunk 4 1/2 litres of water and a pint of cranberry juice. Tummy seems to be going down a bit so that is good news.

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------

